# Порядок разборки сборки левой механики



## 64Leon (17 Фев 2013)

Прошу помощи. Есть аккордеон - "Березка". Достался с разобранной левой механикой. Часть кнопок в россыпь. Решетка кнопок снята, теперь проблема найти куда какую кнопку вставить и последовательность операций. 
Мой план таков. Думаю составить таблицу соответствия клапанов - рычагов - кнопок. Закрепить на корпусе механику и решетку кнопок. Затем разогнув проволочные тяги кнопок вставлять их в отверстия и продев тягу в рычаг, снова фиксировать. 
Может есть способ проще? Только прошу не направлять к мастеру. Хочу научиться сам.

Еще прошу помощи в разборке левой механики Galotta "Солист". Аккордеону уже 60 лет, туго работают некоторые кнопки. Как правильно снять левую механику для чистки, чтобы не пришлось вытаскивать из решетки кнопки? Фото при необходимости выложу


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Фев 2013)

Затем разогнув проволочные тяги кнопок вставлять их в отверстия и продев тягу в рычаг, снова фиксировать. [/QUOTE]




Я такое делал не разгибая проволочные тяги, просто механику собирал порядно, допустим вначале мажорный ряд весь, затем минорный и т.д., главное не перепутать какой рычау на какой ряд идет.Затем верх фиксируется планкой и при необходимости регулируются толкатели, где-то отогнуть-подогнуть, чтобы отрегулировать прилегание клапанов. 
А разгибать и затем сгибать проволочные тяги чревато поломками этих самых тяг.
Может быть кто-то делает иначе, но я сам доходил до этого, к сожалению. посоветоваться было не с кем.64Leon писал:


----------



## 64Leon (17 Фев 2013)

Спасибо за ответ, voldemar-60! Galotta с трудом разобрал. Принцип чередования тяг теперь понятен. Хотя решетку снять не удалось и вставлять механику назад под углом будет нелегко. "Березку" пока не собирал, там все тяги с кнопками в отдельной куче и ВСЕ разной формы :scratch_:. Но на ней хоть решетка снята.


----------

